# Calling all OLDSCHOOL Rockfor Fosgate Fans...



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok here's the deal! I have a 1994 Ford F350 4 door crew cab. This thing is going to get turned out eventually. Here's what I want to do with it though. I want to go striaght old school with the audio system. I want all old school Rockford Fosgate gear. 

Here's what I'd like to do with it.

My plan for sub is going to be to take out the front center console and fiberglass a box for a single 12" sub. I have a pair of older RF 12" subs, but I can't remember the model numbers at the moment. I think they're the HEX series, but not sure if that's even right or close. 

I want 3 way front stage if possible. Rear fill as well, could be components or coaxal. Don't really care. I'd like a nice head unit, old school as well, and I don't really care how many amps it takes. I have a huge rear wall to work with. 

On that note I was playing with the thought of doing a false floor behind the front seats and in front of the back seat, of course. But that's just a thought. 

So with that being said, lets start listing some of the best quality built Rockford Fosgate old school gear. I'd love to hear some suggestions!

EDIT ~~~ Wasn't there some "great" processing unit by Fosgate a while back? Can't remember!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Rockford Fosgate RFX-8250/8240 aka Denfords or RFX-8140 for headunits, they also had the Symmetry EPX2 for DSP.

Dont mean to offend you, but if you dont know their gear yourself how do you expect to make an old school system dedicated to their products?


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Symmetry EPX2 was the processor.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> Rockford Fosgate RFX-8250/8240 aka Denfords or RFX-8140 for headunits, they also had the Symmetry for DSP.
> 
> Dont mean to offend you, but if you dont know their gear how do you expect to make an old school system dedicated to their products?


I know some of their gear, like the punch 45, 75 150 etc. I've just not been in car audio seriously for that long. I bought a car before with 2 punch 45's a puch 75 and a puch 150 in it. The dumbest thing I ever did was let those go. But see those types of things I'm not sure about. I know they were very well built and all, but you think of 45 watts, 75 watts, and 150 watts, and you just don't think that much power. But that's the difference between old school power and new power I think. So that's why I'm calling for help. I appreciate the suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have an almost mint RF "The Punch" 4080DSM that I "sold" through ebay and of course, didn't get paid for...its available for sale if you are interested....PM me!


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, are you trying to do a 1994 correct install, or just "old school?"

EPX would be the most correct processor, I think the EPX2 may have been out in 94.

The early BBQ amps would be the most correct amps. 

The RFP/RFA, or original power series subs would be the most correct subs.

I think there were RFA series speakers and Power series speakers then.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok here's what I've found.

Head unit's : Denon RFX-8240
Denon DCT-A100

Speakers: FNP-1614 -6.5" comps
FNP-2514 - 5.25" comps

Subs: Again I have a couple of 12" subs, I have to see what they are. 

Amps: 25 to Life - 45, 75, and 150's

Processor: EPX2 Symmetry

I'm thinking these are nice pick ups. Of course i'd have to learn how to use the EPX, and I'd have to decide between headunits. I love the way the A100 looks but I like the black of the 8240.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I liked the pre HD Punch 45/75/150 AND the Power 300/650/1000 amplifiers by Rockford Fosgate. Granted, my memory may have faded with time, but, I would run those amplifiers if I were doing an old school Fosgate build.

ETA: The 25 to Life amplifiers are WAY more powerful than the originals. I had a 25 to Life Power 1000 in my Rustang, but, it was too dang big. I am currently using a 25 to Life Punch 150 to run my 8" sub in the Civic. Yes, I am running nearly 1000 watts RMS to a 8" sub.


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

scooter99 said:


> Ok here's what I've found.
> 
> Head unit's : Denon RFX-8240 *That's not a Denon... rebadged denonish. if you want one of these get the 8250. Way too new to really be oldschool too.*
> Denon DCT-A100
> ...


EPX is pretty easy to use. Make sure it has the EQ card in it if you want tuning.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

These are all great suggestions. Thanks everyone. So what I'm thinking is that I would go with the FNP-1614 -6.5" comps up front, and the FNP-2514 - 5.25" comps in the rear. I'll run the front tweets off of a Punch 45's and the mid's off of a Punch 75. Then I'll run the rears passive off of a Punch 75, I think. Then the sub I'll run off of the Punch 150. Mmmmm the mind is a bad bad thing!!!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey didn't fosgate have a set of 6.5" subs at one point?


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

i havent seen any in a long time but rf had an audiophile line back then that consisted of components and subs.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so here's a list of what I've found so far. Maybe we can compile a nice older school system out of this stuff. Inputs please.

Head Units:
Denon RFX-8240
Denon DCT-A100
Rockford Fosgate RFX 9220
Rockford Fosgate FRX 8310

Processors and Equilizers:
EPX2 Symmetry with RDAT and 28CH Card
OEQ-1

Crossovers:
FG-AF2 2way Hybrid Electronic Crossover
FG-5X Punch 5X 5 Way Crossover

Speakers:
X152S 5.25" Components
FNP1614 6.5" Components
FNP2514 5.25" Components
RFA-54 5.25 audiophile 5.25 Mid ranges
FNX1401X 1" Tweeters 
Splits PCH-18X - 3/4" Tweeters

Subs:
Pro Series SPP-128 12" Sub

Amplifiers:
Power 300 Mosfet
Power 650 Mosfet
Power 1000 Mosfet

Punch 200 DSM
Punch 500m
Punch 4020
Punch 200a2
Punch 100ix
Punch 200ix
Punch 500ix	
Punch 240x4 Trans Ana
Punch 200x2 Trans Ana
Punch 40x2 Trans Ana
Punch 100x2 Trans Ana

Punch 45
Punch 75
Punch 150

Punch 25 to Life - 45
Punch 25 to Life - 75
Punch 25 to Life - 150

Chrome Covered Amps. 
I listed these because I have a P5002 right now, and if I need to I will just go with these, but I'd rather go older than these. They're good amps, but nothing like the older stuff.
Punch P4002
Punch P4004
Punch P6002
Punch P6001


----------



## Fast VW (Dec 23, 2009)

I always liked these Fosgate Amps: (2 punch 100s and 1 punch 200)










I also have a punch 40 and 60. They are just not intsalled in this vehicle.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

:wideeyed::faint::bowdown: Man those would look sooooooo hot in my truck!!! What's your set up? What are you running with them etc?


----------



## Fast VW (Dec 23, 2009)

Well in this car I have an Eclipse 5342r cd play connected to the Eclipse 2301 hide away EQ/DSP unit. From there I am using an Alpine 3672 active X-over. The punch 200 runs a Kicker S12d sub, one punch 100 is running a pair on Kicker ND25 tweeters and the other punch 100 is running a pair of Kicker R6 mids. I am using Kicker R5 for the rear channel of the 2301 and those are run off an Alpine 3522 amp. I also have the Eclipse center channel speaker that attaches to the back of the rear view mirror. I can't remember the model number right now. Those Fosgate amps where some of my favorite amps. I bought them new in 1994 and refuse to part with them.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Damn! Well if you change your mind you know where to find me!!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

What are you going to do with the 40 and 60? Frame them?


----------



## Nick337 (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a old school 250m if your interested?


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I think I'm going to keep the Pioneer DEH-P800PRS that I have in my car right now. I'm going to be getting a dd unit soon and that will come out. Of course I'm not done with it yet so I haven't even heard it but whatever. 

I'm also thinking that i'm going to go ahead and use the subs that i have. SO I have a head unit, and a sub right now.


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a great condition 250a2 up for grabs in a week or two once I get my 500a2 back from being fixed  I'm using the 250a2 on a set of hessdawgs ID OEM 6.5's and they sound awesome.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so here's the latest. I've scored a great deal on 2 - Punch 150's, 1 - Punch 75, and a Punch - 45. Some Punch mid bass drivers (61/2"), and a punch classic sub. I'm trying to get some more money and I'll be picking up his other Punch 45 as well. I also bought tonight, a pair of punch spt-14r tweeters. 

So here's what I'll be looking for in the future. I need a pair of mid ranges, I'd love to get the PWR 44's (4" mid range). I'm also looking to get an EPX2 with the RDAT and a 28 band eq card. I'll need a set of componants or coaxals for the rear, which is what the second Punch 45 will be for. And lastly, to complete the cycle, I'll be looking out for Rockford Fosgate "Denford" 8250. 

Things are going well!!! Now I just need to make some more money to get the rest of the gear! I've already started a system layout for accessories and stuff as well.


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

Since you're looking into the EPX2 with 28 band eq, I'll also suggest you try to find the optional (rare) DSP card. I know they're very hard to find especially with the mic it came with. From what I remember, rumor was RF stopped making the DSP card because they were too expensive and no one (or very few) were purchasing them.

I have 2 cards with mics (one BNIB) but not selling them atm. 

For speakers, RF also had the Power Series lineup during the bbq style amps (94ish). I had a 3 way front stage with the power series speakers (I believe the 4" and tweeter both had neodymium magnets and ferrofluid). For subs I had the hard to get Power 8" with nice big magnets!


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

If you are doing a true old school RF setup, don't forget the PA-1 pre-amp. Available in half-DIN and full size. Love those pre-amps!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I have an EPX2 up for sale with the 28 band EQ card. LMK if ur interested.


----------



## mkellypc (Mar 15, 2010)

Back in the day (1986) I had 4 RF pro 18's on a power 1000 and all RF mids and tweets on a Power 650. All in the cab of a Mazda extended cab low rider. Also had the PA1 and OEQ1. It was pretty crazy for it's day. Of course that was before caps, 0 ga, big 3, sound deadening, etc.


----------



## cpsplashgt (Mar 23, 2012)

hey, been out of car audio for years. I had a son and just didn't want to blow his ears out. But he is now 9 and loves music as much as I do. So I want to build another system. When I was big in car stereo these were the amps you wanted. underrated and plenty of power. what was you looking to get for the amp


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy 2 year bump Batman!


----------

